# Sears & Roebuck Combination Fireplace/Airtight Wood Heater



## Max Alexander (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi there, I just purchased this stove and would like to find more information if possible about my new woodheating friend, the Model 311-841560 Sears Combination Fireplace/Airtight Wood Heater.The person I bought it from says it is possibly built in the 1990's.

Here is a link to it on Woodman's Parts Plus.
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html

OOPS, the link is not showing the correct page.

Here is the model number to plug into the website

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html

**** Sears & Roebuck brand

**** Model Number 311-841560

I guess you can tell I'm not real tech savvy. That's okay. I have other fine qualities. =)

If you happen to know about this stove or can send me to more information about it, please feel free to reply. ANd thank you in advance for your help.I do have the original manual. It says that it can do a long burn of 12-17 hours.

I live in a tiny home so will be using it for a fireplace and closed wood heater. YES I know it would be for a much larger space. And that I will be needing to regulate accordingly.


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2015)

Welcome. Is this a Sears Franklin stove with bi-fold doors? If so, it's anything but air tight. Can you post a picture of the actual stove?


----------



## Max Alexander (Aug 16, 2015)

I think it is not Franklin. It is a long rectangular. THe link I posted shows the stove in a expanded drawing with all the parts.

OOPS, the link is not showing the correct page.

Here is the model number to plug into the website

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stove-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html

**** Sears & Roebuck brand

**** Model Number 311-841560

It has a side loading door.

THe front has double door opening, with a strong screen insert, which is held in place on the door hinges. You take the screen off to close the doors.

I have not taken photos of the stove. And I have not brought it home yet. I will see if the person I bought it from can send me photos in email.


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2015)

Got it. Looks like a box stove with a fireplace opening on its side. Does it have a manual? If not, the clearance requirements are stiff. 36" in all directions. This can be reduced to 12" with proper NFPA211 wall shielding that has a 1" air gap behind it.


----------



## Max Alexander (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes, I plan to do that type of protection with the dead air space and probably metal roofing material for the wall protector.

Yes, I already have the original manual, which is nicely detailed with clearances and all.

It has no legs, so was considering to put it on a protected/fireproof surface and place in on cinder block with top cap blocks.

Any other suggestions for raising it up?

I am reading the article you linked in on appropriate clearance.


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2015)

The air space has to be ventilated, open at the top and bottom by at least an inch. Plain sheet metal would work too and may be less expensive. https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/stove_wall_clear
The chimney and connecting flue pipe also need to be safely done by the book. Single wall stove pipe (not chimney) requires 18" clearance.


----------



## Max Alexander (Aug 16, 2015)

What about using the double wall or triple wall stove pipe?


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2015)

I think you are confusing class A chimney pipe with connecting stove pipe. Stove pipe only comes single or double wall. At the point of exit from the room via the ceiling or wall it must be class A chimney pipe.


----------



## Max Alexander (Aug 16, 2015)

THANK YOU, begreen, for all your help. 

I have qualified folks who can do a great job installing this for me.

Your two signature quotes are awesome.

I also notice your 'title' is mooderator. That sounds like a nice title to have for the forums.

In case anyone knows when this stove was built and any other information, feel free to share that...


----------

